# 2305 mowing deck



## Mick01 (Jul 24, 2010)

I dont have the operators manual for mowing deck. I can get it on and off - but I know there MUST be an easier way. 

Does anyone have a "how to" install/uninstall the mowing deck on a 2305? 

Also any maintenance schedule for the deck would be great! 

Thanks!
Mick


----------

